# whats your "go to" deer rifle?



## 65rbdodge (Nov 16, 2007)

i`m sure most of you own a few deer rifles and have your favorite. what is it? out of all my rifles it is my ruger m77 mkII stainless in .260rem. i have shot quite a few deer with it and one black bear. not one animal had an exit wound and none ran more than 10yds. they were all single shot kills using ballistic tips(before i started relaoding) or hornady SST`s.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

270 WSM in a Browning A-bolt. Shooting 130 Balistic tips, and if I have a buck tag the new Supreme Elites. Great bullet!

OR my 300 WSM in a Kimber with a Khales scope, OR 
my .338 in a Browning a-bolt.

Most of the time it is the 270, but the others get brought out if the situation is right! :lol:


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Ruger M77 in 300 Rem Mag, w/nikon 3x9 scope
180 gr nosler partition or bonded trophy

20-30 deer and one elk all "DRT"
only a couple deer have gone about than 40 yards.


----------



## 25-06rem. (Jul 6, 2007)

rem.700 bdl 25-06, shooting 117 btsp with a weaver k-4. love the gun never lets me down

or is it my rem. 700. (tricked out) .223 hum or maybe??????

yup my rems.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I have used my 7x57, 270, and 300 WM. All are Savages. I also have a Rem Model 7 in 260, but it's accuracy is not as good as the Savages.

My favorite is the 300 WM, but only because of the extreme flatness of the trajectory. With a 6 inch diameter vital zone I get a 265 yard zero and I am only -27.6 at 500 yards.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

My go to rig is a winchester model 70 classic laminated in 270wsm. with either factory 130gr bst or handloaded 110gr barnes tsx loads.


----------



## johndeerel (Jan 6, 2007)

300 winchester short magnume in a winchester super shadow


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Browning BAR Safari 300 Win Mag w/BOSS with 150gr Winchester Ballistic Silvertip. Although, there is an area around here you can only hunt with a Bow, Shotgun or muzzleloader. I just bought a TCA Triumph. I sighted it in on Saturday. That thing is dead on at 100 yards. I use the Superglide Shock wave by TCA and 110gr (one 50gr and two 30gr) Pyrodex Pellets. I had a ball shooting that thing. Those Super Glides are a lot easier to load that the Hornadys. I think they are a bit more accurate too.


----------



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

Savage in 270 WSM with 130 gr. Barnes TSX.


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

Weatherby Vanguard 30-06. I don't even know for sure how many whitetails I have harvested with it. I've been shooting it for 26 years with no problems, and it is in nearly new condition.


----------



## axisslayer (Nov 21, 2007)

:sniper: My go to gun is a 6mm Saint Hubert made in England, I live in the Texas Hill country and I shoot a lot of axis deer. The place where I work pays me to hunt them for other employees or for families that need meat. So far I have taken about 250 axis with the 6mm. Great gun. Longest shot was 285 yards.. One shot kill, in the neck. This is over a 4 year period.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

mine is the remington model 700 adl 7mm. i shoot 150gr ballistic tip reloads and it usually does a great job!


----------



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

I shoot a tikka t3 stainless 7-08 with 139 grain hornady interlocks. Accurate little setup.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

NEF handi rifle in .270.

First deer rifle I recieved from my dad for a hard summers worth of work when I was 13. Only rifle I've ever used for deer.


----------



## jrricher (Sep 8, 2007)

Model 788 in .308 shooting 165 grain boattail is fine for me, tried the Fusion from imperial, suposed to hold 1425 ftlbs @ 400 yards, seems high for store bought but they do hit hard.


----------



## Teufelhunden (Dec 4, 2007)

If I could only own 1 rifle it would be my .264 Win Mag. Kills everything from coyotes to Elk cleanly and humanely. However, for these small Texas whitetail I prefer the 22-250. I have never had to blood trail a deer with that rifle.
I struggled with picking the .264 over the 25-06 but in the end it came down to personal preference.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

264 Mag is one heck of rifle. Wish I had one.


----------



## Teufelhunden (Dec 4, 2007)

iwantabuggy said:


> 264 Mag is one heck of rifle. Wish I had one.


Thanks iwantabuggy, I actually have 2. Both are on remington 700 actions. The first was given to me by my dad as a gift when I turned 12 He had a custom stock carved out of a fence post. Its without a doubt the finest rifle I own but the stock doesnt really fit me anymore. I will pass it on to my son when he is mature enough.
The second I bought about 2 months ago its a stainless 26" barrel with a bell and carson stock. I had the trigger reworked now I am looking for new glass to mount.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

A Rizzini 90L O/U 30-06. 180gr. Spitzers at 2600fps.
Pete


----------



## dd6 (Dec 2, 2007)

How about go to anything rifle? 700 REM. 30-06 3-9 lue. take your pick 150,165,180gr.! Versatility with plenty of grunt! :beer:


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Teufelhunden said:


> If I could only own 1 rifle it would be my .264 Win Mag. Kills everything from coyotes to Elk cleanly and humanely.


Teufel, I just bought a .264 and it will be my dedicated antelope gun. I cannot wait to shoot it. Too bad there are not more factory offerings for ammo.

But, my go-to deer gun is still my Rem. 700 ADL in 7mm Mag. 140gr Ballistic Silvertips or 150gr Trophy Bonded Bear Claws.


----------



## Hatchie Dawg (Mar 22, 2003)

As much as I hate to admit it I have switched from my trusty Marlin 336 30-30 topped with a 1.75x5 Redfield to a Win. Model 70 Featherweight stainless in 6.5x55 topped with a 3x9 Leupold VII. It is a sweet shooter and so far very dependable. I usually shoot Federal 140gr soft points, but go to Norma 139gr Vulcans from time to time.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Can't beat the ole Browning A-bolt. 30/06 of course. Never failed me, dropped every deer it has ever touched except for a leg shot which was quickly followed by a finisher spine shot.


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

Mine is a Remington 700 adl in 30-06 topped with a simmons whitetail classic 6.5-20 X 50 mm. I shoot handloaded Nosler ballistic tip 180 gr. I have never had to look for deer after this thunderbolt strikes them. This year I harvested a buck at 375 yards! I will NEVER get rid of this gun!


----------



## nate-tha-snake (Dec 16, 2007)

It would have to be my .308


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

probably for close range my 444 with peep sights on it and for longer range shots my 30-30 (i like lever actions)


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Right now it would be my 6.5-06AI. It's a custom built on a M700 action with a Shillen SS match select and Darroll Hollond competion recoil lug and fiberglass stock. Topped with a Burris FFII 3-9x40 ball-plex. It's shooting 140gr Grand Slams into a 1&1/8" at 400 yards.


----------



## southern gunmen (Feb 3, 2008)

im pretty sure that i would get my marlin chamberd in 35 rem


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

My favorite deer rifle is my new ruger hawkeye in 270 no exit hole and nothing ever went more than 10 yards


----------



## majo22 (Jan 27, 2008)

winchester model 70 30-06


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

ruger #1 25-06 i love the gun great deer rifle


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

ruger m77 mkII 270 win. with a 3-9 nikon had it for 12 years now and never had one walk away


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

Tikka Whitetail Hunter in .30'06 with a Swift 3-9x40 scope.


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

Browning A-Bolt in .270 wsm synthetic stock/stainless steel barrel topped with a Leupold 3x9 vari-x 2

Never had a deer run very far after getting its dose of lead


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

tikka t3 in 7mm with a nikon buckmaster 3x9x40...great gun for the money..


----------



## TheProffesional (Feb 11, 2007)

Ruger m77 makII with the stainless steel
barrel. In 30-06 caliber with a 3x9x40 silver
simmons scope!!! :beer:


----------



## A-Bolt SS (Mar 11, 2008)

Kinda obvious I guess but I'll repeat---Browning A-Bolt II Stainless Stalker 7mm-08 w/ Burris Fullfield 3-9 Ballistic Plex.
2nd, believe it or not is an 1893 Spanish Mauser in 7x57 w K4 Weaver


----------



## MagnumManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

65rbdodge,
My 'go to' deer rifle is my Win 70 Classic stainless switch barrel,in 300WM,338WM and 270 Weatherby Mag.
Always a BIG decision on which tube I'm going to screw in before I leave.
I always decide before I go,and leave the barrel vise,action wrench and other tubes at home.Once I leave,that's it,it's a 3.5 hour drive to my hunting spot!So I can't change my mind!
Lately, (last 12 months), I keep reaching for the 270WM barrel,without much thought.It does a good job on Sambar deer over here at long range,so I guess it's this caliber that's my 'go to',for NOW!
I also have a Kimber 8400 Classic Select Grade in 300WM,but I don't like 'clunking it around' in heavy timber,so I leave it home most of the time!
*MagnumManiac*
:sniper:


----------



## vtrons (Feb 14, 2008)

TC Encore with the heavy .308 barrel and 4.5 x 14 Nikon scope.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Tikka T3 in 300wsm with a Zeiss conquest 3x9 scope. Picked it up last year and is amazingly accurate for the reasonable price. My first shot at an animal last year, downed an antelope at 353 yards with one shot, she dropped in her tracks.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

my go to rifle ( due to liveing in ohio ( no rifles allowed in ohio for deer )) is my traditons pursuit LT muzzy. its as close as we can get. but with a range of about 200+ yards. via magnum express.... it gets the job done


----------



## Irishwarlord (Apr 16, 2008)

:sniper: The best firearm to put meat in the freezer with is a 12ga., with
00 buck, My Mossy hasn't let me down yet.

Irishwarlord


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Tikka T3 lite stainless 30-06 w/nikon prostaff 165 grn cor-lok
TC prohunter 209x50 w/ simmons prosport 250 grn shockwave 100 grain trip 7

marlin 45/70 1894G w/ WWG ghost ring 405 grains for the thick stuff back east.

ol lady shoots micro a-bolt w/ nikon prostaff grains???

Favorite though is wack of the string the whisper of arrow.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

My favorite is a 358 Win built on an old Mauser 93, 18.5" barrel, red dot. I'm still working on it. (It still needs a pretty stock.) But within its range, it's dead-on. Even with a red-dot, I figure it's an easy 150 yard gun, and in river bottoms, that's plenty. I have a bunch I'ld like to try, like an old Steyr in 8x56. Just wish I could get a scope mount. My eyes can't see those military sights anymore.


----------

